

Ask HN: How do you organize your Co.'s screencasts - masukomi

We&#x27;d like to start making lots of short screencasts to help augment our documentation, but the question has come up of how to make them findable &#x2F; searchable. Is there any good software for this? Do people just use wiki&#x27;s to organize links to them? Is there any self-hosted YouTube-esque tool out there?
======
skram
This SaaS and open source project just popped up on HN:
[http://quickcast.io/](http://quickcast.io/)

Also check out [http://www.kaltura.org/](http://www.kaltura.org/)

If you just need video hosting and a robust player, look into Brightcove.

~~~
skram
And now [http://mediagoblin.org/](http://mediagoblin.org/) made it to the
front page of HN today

------
ScottWhigham
For internal things, we are a small team and find that Google Drive + Evernote
helps us accomplish what we need. We store the .avi files in GD and then the
link + keywords in Evernote.

------
ngoel36
masukomi, Our team has created Bitcast.io - a marketplace for screencasts.
We're working with several companies to host their documentation screencasts.

